# Hix Roll To Roll Tagless Label Press



## KLR (May 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone has had any experience using HIX R2R Tagless heat presses? 
HIX Corp - R45T

Pretty new to heat presses and transfer papers. Was wondering how easy it would be to acquire reels of pre-printed transfer paper required for it as well. Any information is greatly appreciated!


----------

